
US Workers Hate Their Jobs More Than Ever - jcwentz
http://www.inc.com/criticalnews/articles/200703/work_Printer_Friendly.html
======
nostrademons
This article has some wonderful correlation-vs-causation confusion, eg.

"Job-satisfaction levels tend to rise as the hours worked per week increase"
could be better phrased as "People work more hours per day as their job
satisfaction rises (but start to hate their jobs once they start working 60+
hours per week)"

and

"respondents who expect to remain in their current position a year from now
reported higher satisfaction levels" could be better phrased as "People with
low job satisfaction do not intend to remain in their current position a year
from now."

